# Traeger Grill



## az2323 (Aug 8, 2009)

Brand new, never plugged in Traeger grill. This is the Texas Elite, larger version (see online at Traeger.com). My wife gave it to me for my birthday and had a professional welder add an extra tubing and expanded metal base shelf. Sales for $900 plus tax, not including the added shelf.
Will sale for $850, firm.


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

$699 at Costco right now just left Pearland store


----------



## az2323 (Aug 8, 2009)

I looked online and called the Costco store in Pearland and the Traeger unit they have for sale has a much smaller cooking surface than the Traeger I have listed here. The unit I have will cook 6 racks of ribs at the same time. You can go online and get more info.
Thanks


----------



## az2323 (Aug 8, 2009)

How about $800.
That's over a $200 savings on a Traeger this size.
Would make a great Christmas gift.


----------



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

where r u located?


----------



## az2323 (Aug 8, 2009)

located in Victoria


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Sorry about that I think it was the jr they were selling .... This one also has the digital setting. Haven't really looked into trager much before this post but I took your advice and did some reading. I had the impression that it worked somewhat like an electric smoker with chips and a heating element but that's not even close! It actually has a flame and the only electrical part is the feed the pellets and run a fan. I had it all wrong and honestly I'm impressed! I have my heart set on a big green egg but can't shell out the money for the big model but if I can't find a 2nd hand one soon I may be making a offer on it!


----------



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

if you were only closer


----------



## az2323 (Aug 8, 2009)

This is a brand new Traeger pellet smoker/grill that sells for almost $1000 after tax.


----------



## az2323 (Aug 8, 2009)

BostonBill,
The grill is still available. I tried sending you a PM and received this message:
BostonBill has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.

Thanks,
Abe
361-571-2625


----------



## az2323 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Sold*

Sold...Thanks KC


----------



## az2323 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Please delete*

Please delete. Thanks


----------

